# Finally some good news!!!



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Since dealing with the bad news of surgery and my neck, finally something good (about darn time too!)

Aero's Jade vom Landholz, OFA Good, Elbows Normal!!!!!


















now if I could get more than 3 hrs of sleep at a time and get rid of the bags and circles, we'd be doing better! Anyone know what works for that? Is it tea bags?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Angela, once again, congratulations!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WSince dealing with the bad news of surgery and my neck, finally something good (about darn time too!)
> 
> Aero's Jade vom Landholz, OFA Good, Elbows Normal!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats and yes, it's tea bags. I got bitten by something last summer and my eye swelled up like crazy. I applied tea bags and the swelling went down quite a bit!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WSince dealing with the bad news of surgery and my neck, finally something good (about darn time too!)
> 
> Aero's Jade vom Landholz, OFA Good, Elbows Normal!!!!!
> 
> ...


I read the other day that by tapping on the bags using the pads of your fingers it can help disburse the fluid built up around your eyes...I tried it and I think it really worked...plus, yes, cold (brewed) tea bags for about 15 minutes on the eyes.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats great news!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the OFA good and elbows clear...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats on your OFA


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Woo hoo! Congratulations.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

That is good news! Sorry you aren't feeling all that way but good wishes are coming your way.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Angela,

Now what's next on the list


----------

